# Please Help: Suggestion needed on ACS skill assessment experience letter



## KALSUN (Dec 9, 2010)

Default Experience Letter for ACS skill assessment
Hi,

I am new to this forum and I have read most of the threads related to AUS immigration and all the information's are really very helpful.

I have some concerns in getting work experience letter in ACS format from my employer and looking for some suggestions.

I am working as a Software Test Analyst for past 6 years and I would like to apply for AUS 176 state sponsorship(SS) visa. I need to get ACS approval for applying State sponsorship.

My concerns are;

For applying ACS skill assessment, i need to get a experience letter from my employer with following details
1. Job Title
2. Job description
3. employment type (Full Time/Part Time)
4. Area of specialization and worked. (Like SQL, ORACLE, JAVA etc...)

my employer does not provide Job description and Area of specialization in the experience letter as per the company policy. is it fine if I submit my experience letter with out having the job description and specialization details?

I have completed 3 years bachelor degree in Computer Science.

Please advice.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

KALSUN said:


> Default Experience Letter for ACS skill assessment
> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I have read most of the threads related to AUS immigration and all the information's are really very helpful.
> ...


Hi,

No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):

1) A colleague's reference on a letter head or on stamp paper stating about your roles and responsibilities with all the tools you used etc. The colleague should be higher in position. You need to attach his busniess card or get printed all his details on the same declaration paper. Although, as a matter of fact ACS also needs a paper having the details of organization structure which could prove that your colleague is higher in position than you. It can be simply drawn on a paper by yourself but it has to be certified/signed by your colleague's supervisor. I could not get this actually as I worked in very huge Org so I didn't submit it. So I got it declared by my colleague in the stamp paper only that he is at higher position than me.
2) If you don't get 1 then a self declaration on a stamp paper with stating all your work duties.Here is the format for the same (this format can also be re-used for step-1):
Start of Statutory Dec:
DECLARATION 

I, XXXXXXX, confirm that I am currently employed with XXXXXXXX Private Limited beginning from XXXX April 20xx to Till Date as a full time employee. My position at xxxxx is “Senior cONSULTANT”.
The reason for submitting this self-declaration is to provide details about my employment experience at XXXX to Australian Computer Society for Assessment purpose. Also, I am reluctant to approach my current employer to request for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would require my supervisor’s involvement, which may impact my appraisal/promotions within the organization. I also have only my supervisor at higher position than me as an occupation expert here, so I am unable to approach him also for a personal reference.

I declare that below are my duties and responsibilities since my joining on xxxxxxxx at my current employer.
?	Gathering SAP Business reporting Requirements and deliverables along with functional analysis by arranging conferences/meetings with Business Process Owners who sit at various parts of Globe in different Business areas.
?	Planning and providing time-estimations/deadlines for project developments and implementations.
?	Designing and developing technically SAP reports/Applications for various businesses in Organization. Data gathering and storage at SAP Business Warehouse data-mart with desired manipulations from all SAP applications. Systems used are BW3.X, BW7.0, and R/3 Release 4.6C.
?	Developments of reports in SAP Business Objects tools like WEBI, Xcelsius 2008 SP3 (5.3.0.0).
?	Extensively involved in creating test scripts for integration testing between various source systems and SAP system. It involves lot of functional and technical analysis and also continuous sessions with Business users.
?	Involved extensively in creating testing scripts for validating designed SAP applications/reports in SAP for each business unit. Also executing and documenting the necessary tests to ensure that SAP BW/BO application or technical environment meets Business requirements (technical, functional and user interface).
?	In-depth Involvement in moving SAP reports/applications into poduction system, Estimating and mitigating technical risks and providing quick resolutions to post go-live and production issues.

With this self declaration, I am also attaching following documents as a proof of employment:
a) All salary slips till last month given by Org,
b) Self attested Offer Letter,
c) Service Statement Issued by Org recently,
d) Photo ID Proof provided by Org

I can be contacted at mentioned address (below my signature) for any further information or Query.

-XXXXXXXXX Date:

END OF statutory dec.

You may increase the number of lines by putting 3-4 more duties. I have removed as they were project relevant. But I would suggest do not more than 15-20 responsibilities. But Do specify all your tools specially.


One point I would like to highlight, you ave just 3 Years of Exp., Is it closely relevant to your Education. recently in Group-A ,ACS has come up with 2 categories in Group A; 2 years Exp Or 4 years Exp. Check the details on website and evaluate that you are eligible for 2 Years category---
Enjoy,
-Balji


----------



## KALSUN (Dec 9, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...


Thanks Balaji for your valuable suggestions.This is really a big relief for me.  
I was stuck and your suggestion helped me to come out of that and start thinking next step. 

Currently I am in USA, Could you please advice me what kind of stamp paper i need to use or you used? 

I have 6 years of full time software testing experience and 3 years computer science graduation.

Thanks,
KAL


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

KALSUN said:


> Thanks Balaji for your valuable suggestions.This is really a big relief for me.
> I was stuck and your suggestion helped me to come out of that and start thinking next step.
> 
> Currently I am in USA, Could you please advice me what kind of stamp paper i need to use or you used?
> ...


Hi Kal,

Actually I am at India. I used 50 Rupees Legal stamp paper (Here you can get it from many sellers sitting at court). There I wrote everything.If you are applying your application from US ,I would suggest you to contact any Notary/Legal advisor there who is legally authorised to certify your stamp paper declaration (afterwards you have get it certified so you need to contact him ultimately).

Well one more thing---Your education is OK and your experience is also enough to clear ACS assessment. I am afraid if Software Testing is still there onto Occupation list of ACS/DIAC. Please check carefully. One more thing--occupations are not identified directly now with their ANZSCO Codes/titles, you just read the descriptions of the duties and it will give you a clue where you can accommodate your role. I guess, you are eligible for occupation "261399 SOF TWA R E AND APPL I C A T I ONS PROGRAMMERS NEC or CODE 263213",but please check there. Let me know if you need further information. There is a big book of including the deatiled duties of every occupation. there you can find it. I am attaching the few pages of the book here for your reference, I am unable to attach full book because of its heavy size.

Ahh, there is some issues in my laptop while uploading even small sized file. Need to try from a different laptop. See, tiltle of the book is :"ANZSCO - Australian and
New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations". For you important pages are 309-322. If you can find this book, it's great--otherwise let me know and I will try to upload it using some other way.

Thanks,
-Baljinder


----------



## KALSUN (Dec 9, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Kal,
> 
> Actually I am at India. I used 50 Rupees Legal stamp paper (Here you can get it from many sellers sitting at court). There I wrote everything.If you are applying your application from US ,I would suggest you to contact any Notary/Legal advisor there who is legally authorised to certify your stamp paper declaration (afterwards you have get it certified so you need to contact him ultimately).
> 
> ...



Hi Balajinder,

Nice to know about ANZSCO book, thanks a lot for sharing useful information's.

I could find a pdf document on ANZSCO which has got only 66 pages and also some details in Australian Bureau of Statistics site but I am continuing my search. 

The titles which i got from the below link is as follows.

*261314 SOFTWARE TESTER
*

Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.

Skill Level: 1

Link: 
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


*263213 ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER*

Alternative Titles:
Systems Tester
Test Analyst (ICT)

Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of systems, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.

Skill Level: 1

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

I couldn't not find any difference between these two titles. BTW I will get my experience letter as Test Analyst and I am confused which one to choose. It would be a great help if you can upload the book or please verify whether these two titles are valid or not.

Once again thanks for guiding me.

Thanks,
KAL


----------



## KALSUN (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry Baljinder...I just now realized the typo in your name.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi KAL

I suggest you make the letter/declaration, send it to a friend or a relative, they can take a print on a stamp paper and send it to you. that will come out cheaper than you getting it from the US.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...




Hi Baljinder,

Thanks for your help. I was in the same delima whether to go to the employer for the exp certificate. But you gave a new angle to this situation. I want to confirm, if giving these documents is OK. I mean do you know someone who actually gave this on the stamp paper and not on the company letter head and got a YES from ACS?
If yes, I would prefer to do that.
One more thing, from where did you get this format? Is it a format specified by ACS or is it self created. Does ACS accepts it?

I would be glad if you can clarify ny doubts.

Thanks
Gopal


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi Baljinder,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I was in the same delima whether to go to the employer for the exp certificate. But you gave a new angle to this situation. I want to confirm, if giving these documents is OK. I mean do you know someone who actually gave this on the stamp paper and not on the company letter head and got a YES from ACS?
> If yes, I would prefer to do that.
> ...


Hi Gopal,
I created this format and used it on a stamp paper for my current company, then got a YES from ACS...Go ahead and use it--But please change the order/fomat of sentences. ACS doesn't provide any format. I guess if you will read thru the whole thread you will come to know I have provided it from my content.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi KAL
> 
> I suggest you make the letter/declaration, send it to a friend or a relative, they can take a print on a stamp paper and send it to you. that will come out cheaper than you getting it from the US.


What in this world is "stamp paper"? 

All I did was get my copies notarized - the notary stamps plain white paper with a raised seal. I don't think there's a need for any exotic paper if you're getting your papers notarized in the States.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Gopal,
> I created this format and used it on a stamp paper for my current company, then got a YES from ACS...Go ahead and use it--But please change the order/fomat of sentences. ACS doesn't provide any format. I guess if you will read thru the whole thread you will come to know I have provided it from my content.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


Thanks buddy for your quick response. I am glad. However I still have some important questions:
1. By whom should I get this stamp paper certified? Should this be a notary officer? or magistrate? Will that be considered authentic?
2. How would ACS verify the duties and responsibilities which I am mentioning on the stamp paper, since I would not be giving any reference of people\senior in my organization?
3. Do we have to put reference\details (visiting card, designation) of the superior on the stamp paper? I did not see any thing mentioned in your format?

Thanks in advance for your answers.

I must appriciate about you is the help and guidence you are providing to us on this fourum. Thanks 

Gopal


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

There is one more issue which I am facing. If I give a statutory declaration, I also need to give some corroborative information from the third party.
Now what is this corroborative information, any format??
and who could be the third party?

Thanks
Gopal


----------



## wira_santos (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi baljinsi,

I have worked as programmer for 9 months, then as tester for 35 months till day. 

So total experience that i have is 3.6 years. Can i combine my experince with programming? or i should take only tester experience.....

So if i would like to take acs assesment, does my experience is enough?. And what do you think if i apply assesment with nominated as Software Engineer?. Please share your advice and suggestion mate....it would be really appreacited.

Regards,
Wira.




baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

wira_santos said:


> Hi baljinsi,
> 
> I have worked as programmer for 9 months, then as tester for 35 months till day.
> 
> ...


Hi Wira,

My suggestion would be to mention those nine months also as testing experience. So that your total testing exp would become more. I dont think ACS would be bothered about this break up

Gopal


----------



## wira_santos (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice mate... .



gopal.soni said:


> Hi Wira,
> 
> My suggestion would be to mention those nine months also as testing experience. So that your total testing exp would become more. I dont think ACS would be bothered about this break up
> 
> Gopal


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Gopal

I will try to answer your queries

1. By whom should I get this stamp paper certified? Should this be a notary officer? or magistrate? Will that be considered authentic?
-- You should get it notarised (with that red stamp on it)

2. How would ACS verify the duties and responsibilities which I am mentioning on the stamp paper, since I would not be giving any reference of people\senior in my organization?
-- You need to provide these documents when you dont have exp certificate from your employer. In this case you need to 1) Self declared your responsibilities on stamp paper and get it notarized 2) get declared your responsibilities on stamp paper from your senior whom you were reporting and get notarized

3. Do we have to put reference\details (visiting card, designation) of the superior on the stamp paper? I did not see any thing mentioned in your format?
- I have a format in which I have declared for my current company.. 

I'm attaching zip file in this reply. Please let me know if u have any questions or need any help.

~gauri~


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Just adding to Gauri's reply:
1. By whom should I get this stamp paper certified? Should this be a notary officer? or magistrate? Will that be considered authentic?
GET NOTARIZED BY NOTARY OFFICER.
2. How would ACS verify the duties and responsibilities which I am mentioning on the stamp paper, since I would not be giving any reference of people\senior in my organization?
MAN , STAMP PAPER IS A LEGAL DECLARATION --HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND---YOU NEED TO ATTACH SALARY SLIPS, FORM-16, TAX STATEMENTS, SERVICE CERTIFICATE, SLARY CERTIFICATE ETC----EVERYTHING WOULD BE AUTHENTICATED. YOU NEED NOT TO SUBMIT COLLEAGUE'S REFERENCE. IF COLLEAGUE IS PROVIDING YOU REFERECE THEN WHY ONE NEEDS A SELF DECLARATION---
3. Do we have to put reference\details (visiting card, designation) of the superior on the stamp paper? I did not see any thing mentioned in your format?
I GUESS YOU HAVE NEVER PREPARED A RENTAL AGGREEMENT ON A STAMP PAPER  --WHEN YOU ARE MAKING A SELF DECLARATION ON A STAMP PAPER--NO DETAILS OF ANYONE ELSE SHOULD BE MENTIONED ON THE SAME----IF YOU DO SO, HIS SIGNATURE NEEDS TO BE TAKEN IN FRONT OF NOTARY OFFICER---PLEASE JUST WRITE A SIMPLE SELF DECLARATION MENTIONING WHAT ALL YOU DO--AT THE BELOW MENTION YOUR PROFESSIONAL CONTACTS (YOUR id, OFFICE PHONE , MOBILE ETC.)

Hope it helps---


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Just adding to Gauri's reply:
> 1. By whom should I get this stamp paper certified? Should this be a notary officer? or magistrate? Will that be considered authentic?
> GET NOTARIZED BY NOTARY OFFICER.
> 2. How would ACS verify the duties and responsibilities which I am mentioning on the stamp paper, since I would not be giving any reference of people\senior in my organization?
> ...


Baljinsi and Gauri,

THanks for your replies... It helped.
Why I asked these question is becasue of the following issue.

There is one more issue which I am facing. If I give a statutory declaration, I also need to give some corroborative information from the third party.
Now what is this corroborative information, any format??
and who could be the third party?

THis is sort of confusing me..
Can you throw some light on this? Thanks in advance.

Gopal


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

gopal.soni said:


> Baljinsi and Gauri,
> 
> THanks for your replies... It helped.
> Why I asked these question is becasue of the following issue.
> ...


I have answered it--You need to provide "Income Tax statement" from 3rd party (Government), Salary Certificate/Service Cert (Company as 3rd party), Bank statement of salaried account(Bank as 3rd party)---etc.

Hope it completely clears the doubt--
-Baljinsi


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> I have answered it--You need to provide "Income Tax statement" from 3rd party (Government), Salary Certificate/Service Cert (Company as 3rd party), Bank statement of salaried account(Bank as 3rd party)---etc.
> 
> Hope it completely clears the doubt--
> -Baljinsi


Hi Baljinsi,
I was going throuh your posts. It is really helpful.
I have 7 yrs of exp , in that, for the first 2 yr I don't have any of the 3 rd party documents. But I will be getting employer ref letter from them. is that enough for the 2 yr ?


Asha


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ashababy said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> I was going throuh your posts. It is really helpful.
> I have 7 yrs of exp , in that, for the first 2 yr I don't have any of the 3 rd party documents. But I will be getting employer ref letter from them. is that enough for the 2 yr ?
> 
> ...


That only document can replace any other requirement if your employer/biss is ready to give you a reference on letter head. This only document is fine.
Just to give you idea, aprt from this, you can attach standard EXPERIENCE LETTER issued by company, Any appraisal letter received when you were in that company, Offer or appointment letter, any 1-2 payslips, any awards.recognitions. But these are not mandatory documents.

Hope it helps,
-Baljinsi


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I recently have received a positive response from ACS. 

Following were timelines
==================================================
5th May 2011 : Application dispatched
9th May2011 : Application received
3rd July 2011 : with Assesor
3th August 2011: Case Finalized & Recevied Email
6th August 2011: Letter Received
==================================================


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

get2gauri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently have received a positive response from ACS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gauri---Good luck for your visa processing. Share your education, expereince and ANZSCO details please.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## viksy_22 (Jan 2, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...



Hi Balji,

When I am taking a reference letter on stamp paper, must I notarize it as well? Meaning, must me and my ex-supervisor visit a notary to sign and legally notarize the reference letter? 

Thanks
Viksy


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

I am still waiting for your call, please help me Explain me something.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

stormgal said:


> What in this world is "stamp paper"?
> 
> All I did was get my copies notarized - the notary stamps plain white paper with a raised seal. I don't think there's a need for any exotic paper if you're getting your papers notarized in the States.


Do we need to get supervisor's declaration on notarized paper or we need to notarize the supervisor's declaration? Sorry for this question, I am about to kick start on my ACS assessment from US


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

You need to do the latter. notarize the supervisor declaration. Well I am not sure if supervisor decl would work or not as it did not, for my case. I had spent around Rs . 1500 on getting this made and notarize, but ACS did not accept it. They said we want exp on company letter head. I got it from my company and then notarized it.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

gopal.soni said:


> You need to do the latter. notarize the supervisor declaration. Well I am not sure if supervisor decl would work or not as it did not, for my case. I had spent around Rs . 1500 on getting this made and notarize, but ACS did not accept it. They said we want exp on company letter head. I got it from my company and then notarized it.


Thanks Gopal.Soni, I am getting the experience letter from my employer, but trying to get supervisor's declaration for technical skillset as my employer won't give this.
Could you pls tell me if it works?


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*Do we need only one option*



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...


Dear Balji,

As you mentioned 
"the letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):":-

And then later on in the thread I get the idea that only part 2 of declaration on stamp paper is sufficient. Please advice do I need to do part one as well or just part 2 of self declaration is sufficient.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Rajat


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

krantinelluri said:


> Thanks Gopal.Soni, I am getting the experience letter from my employer, but trying to get supervisor's declaration for technical skillset as my employer won't give this.
> Could you pls tell me if it works?


if I understand well, the experience letter would be for your previous employer. for the current employer you will have to get supervisor's declaration. 
You may tell them that you require it for some course or something in which you need to show then your skillset.

Regards
Gopal


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> Thanks buddy for your quick response. I am glad. However I still have some important questions:
> 1. By whom should I get this stamp paper certified? Should this be a notary officer? or magistrate? Will that be considered authentic?
> 2. How would ACS verify the duties and responsibilities which I am mentioning on the stamp paper, since I would not be giving any reference of people\senior in my organization?
> 3. Do we have to put reference\details (visiting card, designation) of the superior on the stamp paper? I did not see any thing mentioned in your format?
> ...




Hi,

I have another problem, All my previous employers ( 4 ) are not ready to give service certificate with roles and responsibilities as it is against policy. But I am in contact with my previous mangers and they are ready to give reference letters, so do I still need to write the reason in the statutory deceleration as to why I cannot obtain service certificate from employer. Also I am confused that the statutory deceleration is self declaration or my manger can give statutory declaration for me. In addition to that some my previous mangers have also changed their jobs .Plz help. What is the best thing I should do?


Regards,
VNS


----------



## raidsb (May 4, 2013)

dear all , i need your advice on my case 

i want to assess my experiencess and qualifications by the australian ACS 
I worked for 3 Syrian private companies a software engineer and I got 3 work experience letters all include the required details , written on companies cover letters and sighed by the employer . 

as I saw from the applicant guidelines all work experience evidences should be "certified copies" , my problems is with certifying the letters , cause authorities in Syria refuse to certify non-governmental papers . 

I can't also certify them by the employers themselves because i can't go back to syria for security reasons (im currently in Lebanon) .

I tried this also in Lebanon where I live now , the same . so can I just scan the original letters and send ? please help 

thanks


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...



Hello Balji,

Can you please help in getting clarifying a few of my doubts regarding the statutory declaration. Here I go:

1) Is it mandatory to have the statutory declaration by my supervisor in the company? I checked on the ACS website they have mentioned that it is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. What is your idea about this?

2) Is it okay if I don't have the organization chart proving that the declarer is my supervisor?

3) Is it required to give the landline number of the declarer or can we give the mobile number only?

4) Is it mandatory that the declarer should still be working with the same company? I see on the forum that some people have mentioned that they have provided the declarer's official landline number and visiting card. But I have a few of my employments which are like 8 years old. For sure none of my those time colleagues are still with that company? What do you suggest?

I know it's a long list of questions and I really appreciate the help you are extending.

This forum rocks! 

Thanks,
Ankit

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

hi,

do we need to submit similar reference letter to DIAC for Visa processing.


Thanks:

shiv


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi i am working since last eight year as electrical engineer. i need assistant for skill assement for engineer pls gudie me


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

shivkaundal said:


> hi,
> 
> do we need to submit similar reference letter to DIAC for Visa processing.
> 
> ...


For VISA processing you only require +ve ACS outcome.


----------



## parmar.harpreet (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi All,


I am planning to provide reference letter from my colleague who worked with me here in India but is now in USA (though still with the same company). I am a little confused about how to proceed. 
Do I need to just get the reference letter printed on a stamp paper and then courier it to him for signature and then once I get this letter back, get it photocopied and then get that copy notarized?

Or does he have to be present at the time of notarizing it?


Thanks in advance,
Harpreet


----------



## parmar.harpreet (Sep 22, 2013)

One more question:

I have read it many times here that with reference letter, it is recommended to attach ur colleague/manager's visiting card. As now all the documents are uploaded online while filing for ACS, do they have an option where visiting card can be uploaded? or how else to upload the visiting card?

Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## RaviTiwari (Oct 19, 2013)

*ACS skill assessment experience letter*

Hi Balji,

Thank you very much for sharing this valuable information with all of us.

Just wanted to confirm if what you have mention hold true even today (19 Oct 2013)?Kindly share the source of this information if possible? 

I am from IT field with 10+ years of experience.Out of these for 3 years I work as a independent consultant. Can I include this experience as well ?

Thanks again for your time.

Regards
Ravi.





baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...


----------



## JHall (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Balaji,

That's a great insight. My ex employer also a multin. based out of US. They have a strict HR policy across the company for not proving job descriptions in the employment references. No ex, former employee is supposed to do any such letters for anyone. I have to abide by that as well. 

In my case I am preparing for a self declaration and your advice, sample came as a huge help. I was totally lost and was thinking how to go about it. I am not sure if my country has stamp papers. What I can do is to write in a plain paper and get it certified by a notary public. 

Is that acceptable by ACS?

Cheers,
JHall



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No issues at all if your company doesn't provide you a detailed description about your duties etc. just take a formal service certificate from them and this letter should be accompanied with any of the following documents (2 or More):
> 
> ...


----------



## Rameshexpat (Jan 2, 2017)

I am from India, and i plan to write out my roles & responsibilities on a stamp paper(Rs.50) and get them signed by one of my superior for my last organisation.

I have been working in the current organisation for the last 2 years. Since i can't do the same here, i plan to do a self declaration. 

Can someone please give a detail of what are all required in the self declaration as well as the declaration from the last organisation. Should there be some proof of the superior? if so, what can be shown as a proof? If anyone can share samples regarding these, i would be really thankful.

Thanks!


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Multiple positions for Assessment*

Hi All, I have different positions with 4 Organizations and Total of 6 yrs of exp in Performance Testing and Manual testing .

1st position - Testing executive(First organization)
2nd position - Consultant ( Second Organization)
3rd position - Senior test engineer (Third Organization)
4th position - Analyst II (Current Organization)

For which ANZSCO code should I start Accessing my Skills ? . I see my positions seems to be matching with Soft Engineer, Software Engineer, Analyst. 

Kindly provide your inputs.


----------



## raviturlapati (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi,

Can you please provide your email address to discuss regarding Australia PR,Or can you send email <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks,
Ravi


----------

